# هل تعرفون شيئا عن الـ nfc ؟



## أ بـو بـد ر (25 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
هناك تقنية جديدة تستخدم في الأجهزة الذكية اسمها NFC: Near Field Communications 
أحد درسها في الجامعة أو دراسة ذاتية و يعطينا فكرة عنها و تطبيقاتها ؟
و شكرا


----------



## waleedsmsm21 (10 أكتوبر 2011)

هى قريبة من شهادة microsoft certified system engineering 
MCSE


----------



## eng-sawsan (17 أكتوبر 2011)

هذه التقنية مستخدمة في جوال نوكيا الجديد n9ممكن من خلالها ارسال البيانات ومعرفة نشاطات الجوالات الموجودة في نفس المجال مثلا اذا كان بيسمع في موسيقى بيجيك تحديث انو الجوال اللي جنبك ييقوم بالنشاط التالي .
 معلوماتي سطحية للغاية ياريت اي عضو عندو معلومة يفيدنا.


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (18 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا لك أختي المهندسة سوسن

توظيف تقنية البلوتوث في تحديد مواقع الحجاج وإرشادهم 

http://faculty.kfupm.edu.sa/EE/muqa... of Bluetooth Technology to Help Pilgrims.pdf

http://faculty.kfupm.edu.sa/EE/muqaibel/


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (18 أكتوبر 2011)

الأخ وليد ليس للـ nfc علاقة بشهادات ميكروسوفت يبدو أن هناك التباس حصل لديك
شكرا لك


----------



## AnooosA (23 نوفمبر 2011)

هي تقنية قريبة من تقنية ال rfid لكن بمجال أصغر حيث من الممكن استخدامها كقطع التذاكر او بدلا من بطاقة الدفع كالماستر كارد


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (26 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا لك أخي AnooosA

و هذا موضوع فيه شرح مبسط عن التقنية و إن كان الواحد يريد شي أكثر تفصيل و للمهندسين

http://www.adslgate.com/dsl/showthread.php?t=1135910


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (7 سبتمبر 2012)

بالأمس تم الإعلان عن جهاز نوكيا لوميا 920 و من مميزاته الشحن اللاسلكي بواسطة تقنية nfc و ما كنت أتخيل قبلها أن هناك شحنا لاسلكيا و لم أكن أتخيل أن للـ nfc هذا النطاق العريض من الإمكانيات 
ما زلت أطلب شرح سهل و واضح للتقنية ، طبعا أنا مهندس كهربائي و بإمكاني فهم المصطلحات الخاصة ( الله يستر لا أكون نسيتها  )


----------

